

Introducing the all-new 7" tablet from Google. - cnst
http://www.google.com/nexus/7/

======
cnst
Just in case: [https://archive.today/epdDY](https://archive.today/epdDY).

~~~
briandh
Both in the linked page and the archived version, I don't see any difference
from the 2013 version.

~~~
cnst
That's kinda the whole point! One year later, they're still branding it "all-
new".

